

What’s Cooking Inside Nokia – An Android Phone? - rbanffy
http://www.dazeinfo.com/2012/12/02/whats-cooking-inside-nokia-an-android-phone/

======
daenney
No they're not, its an 'old' article and those rumours have already been
denied time and again by Nokia. Sure, they could be lying, but why bother
denying it in the first place?

And as Nokia reported on that very same day:
<https://twitter.com/DougatNokia/status/275249883366182912>

------
asparagui
Now they want to pivot _back_ to where they were two years ago?

The game's over. Enjoy the shotgun marriage to Microsoft.

Feel free to make noises about how you're going to run off with Android.

Ballmer doesn't care. Just remember to lie back and think of MeeGo.

------
rwbt
So a major company is looking for a Sr. Developer in C++ & Java and rumor
sites are quick to point out Android? Linkbait it is.

~~~
Zigurd
That's a very fair point. The main reason to think "Android" is that, after
killing Meego, then pivoting back and starting Meltemi, and then killing
Meltemi just after the project had been staffed, I'm not sure where Nokia
would find developers for a third non-Android Linux-based OS.

I suppose it could be a TV.

------
bitwize
Will believe it when I see it.

Am kind of hoping they are, simply because Nokia makes solid hardware and
treated Linux well with their N-series.

But they're not high hopes.

------
Zigurd
An Android phone would be the most rational way for Nokia to stay alive, and
would have been the right decision at any point after their S60 business
started to decline in the face of competition from Android.

There was never a reason to bet only on Windows Phone. No other OEM has made
such an exclusive decision.

Nokia's app store, music, maps, and other infrastructure/ecosystem pieces are
unique among mobile OEMs and applicable to the Android platform.

I hope it's not too late.

------
baamit
Nokia is defiantly doing something behind the curtains. However, their Lumia
series is dismantling other mobile makers - especially Samsung and
Google(Android). Here is why - <http://ow.ly/fZ5yj>

